# Petco Costume Contest



## Sixstardanes (Oct 27, 2008)

On Saturday we took Saber to a Petco for their costume contest.

While he didn't win he was a very good boy and there were some very cute costumes there to see.

Here are some pixs of the day.












Saber looking at himself in the reflection of a nearby shop






Saber as Pegasus the winged stallion (& son)











...in the store.

The floor was a bit slick in places but Saber maneuvered it well.






They were taking photos in the store






...before Saber chomping the scarecrow's hat






after  Saber spat the bite out. He thought it was foodstuff.

Sadly the pixs they took were pretty lousy.





























*More pixs coming*


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 27, 2008)

checking out a trashcan

a few of the other critters...































Saber somehow finds roosters wherever he goes 

They had a good sized crowd






We were pretty tightly packed in a circle.









Saber being caught as a would be pick pocket.

Naw.. he was just checking out this guy's camera bag.

The man seemed quite amused with Saber.

_*Just a couple more pixs coming*_


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 27, 2008)

Every entry received a frisbee and goodie bag.






On the way out we met a Dane which we gave Saber's (not so) goodie bag to.


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats adorable!

I have always loved Saber's expressions.

He is so priceless


----------



## maplegum (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys have the best adventures!


----------



## twister (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Saber



He is so adorable, I love the faces he makes





Yvonne


----------

